# *BREAKING NEWS* Evan Tanner dead at 37[REST IN PEACE]



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

MMAMANIA said:


> “A body was discovered in the Palo Verde mountain area on Monday, said Lt. George Moreno from Imperial County Sheriff’s Department.
> 
> The Palo Verde mountain area is 60 miles northeast of Brawley.
> 
> ...


Source:http://mmamania.com/2008/09/08/evan-tanner-dies-in-the-desert-seriously/

I don't know what to say if this is true, but wasn't he at a UFC thing last weekend?


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

Wow...I hope to God that Evan is ok.


----------



## SpoKen (Apr 28, 2007)

OMG, I seriously hope that's not Tanner. I hope whoever is dead out there is a guy with no friends and family and was a menace to the world, like stinkmeaner. No seriously.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Wow, that's fuckin crazy. I hope its not him


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Damn this is really sad if it turns out to be Evan. I pray that its not, he is genuinely a great guy.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> Evan Tanner Heading Into the Sunset?





> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted this awhile back and I really hope this is not what happened to him or that he pops up somewhere else. That would be terrible if it's him- very sad.​


----------



## Cochise (Aug 3, 2007)

Very strange, but I wouldn't be surprised if it was someone else. Text Messages? At a UFC event last week before dissapearing? Palo Verde Mountains? Its all kinda odd.

Edit: After reading Walker's post, I guess it does kinda make sense, still, its "out there" wouldn't he tell someone first?


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

wow thats fucked up i hope he is fine


----------



## Alex_DeLarge (Sep 5, 2006)

Holy shit, that sounds like some Casino shit there. That probably is Evan Tanner, considering his gambling problems. Wow, thats crazy.


----------



## Halebop (Oct 10, 2006)

That doesn't sound good at all. I expect that it will be confirmed that it is Evan Tanner based on all of the circumstantial evidence surrounding the body. I guess I can hold out irrational hope until it is confirmed. That is very very sad.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

oh no...please don't let that be evan.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

I just don't know what to say here. All I can do is hope that it's not Evan. My gut is telling me that it is though. 

I feel worse then I did when I saw Chuck get dropped Saturday night. I want some feel good news to come from the UFC soon.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

Damn, this is some real bad news, I hope we get confirmation on this soon..


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

WOW! This is terrible news i hope its not him i hope he is ok..


----------



## xeberus (Apr 23, 2007)

That sucks.


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

Wow not cool at all. I hope it's not Evan but at the same time even if it's not, where is Tanner?


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

My stomach dropped. I hope it isn't him.


----------



## brownpimp88 (Jun 22, 2006)

Holy crap man. I remember when Walker posted the other thread. Things did not look good. I pray to god it's not him. Evan was a nice guy, with some sick cornrows.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

Wow, that doesn't sound good at all!


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Funky (Jan 7, 2007)

http://http://www.signonsandiego.com/news/northcounty/20080908-1732-bn08evan.html



> 5:32 p.m. September 8, 2008
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I hope this isn't true. It looks like it is and this is really heartbreaking.


----------



## UFCFAN33 (May 29, 2006)

Wow I really hope this is not true! I was surprised when I saw this topic. Hopefully everything is Ok with Tanner.


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

After what he said a month ago this isn't so shocking but man i hope its not true..... this whole adventure almost seemed like his last quest, i hope it turns out not to be him but doesn't look good.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I really hope this isn't Tanner but seriously, this has been on the cards for a while with Evan. Anyone who's been following his story should know this. I'm not condoning suicide but if that's what the guy wanted to do & it was his only way out then give the guy his peace. Appretiate what he gave you but couldn't give himself. Life sometimes just doesn't give back enough to merit the cause itself. Fighters, oh people will say "but you have to fight". I say maybe you've just been given some easy breaks. Respect people's perspective even if it doesn't coincide with your own.

IF Evan has left us on this plane:

RIP Evan Tanner ... We'll always love your vicious knees lol


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Does not look good..............


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

I fuckin told you guys this would happen.Dammit why did he have to do this? I think they should induct him into the UFC hall of fame


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

this is terrible if its true please someone post if they hear anymore news about it


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Zender said:


> I really hope this isn't Tanner but seriously, this has been on the cards for a while with Evan. Anyone who's been following his story should know this. I'm not condoning suicide but if that's what the guy wanted to do & it was his only way out then give the guy his peace. Appretiate what he gave you but couldn't give himself. Life sometimes just doesn't give back enough to merit the cause itself. Fighters, oh people will say "but you have to fight". I say maybe you've just been given some easy breaks. Respect people's perspective even if it doesn't coincide with your own.
> 
> IF Evan has left us on this plane:
> 
> RIP Evan Tanner ... We'll always love your vicious knees lol


this is a beautiful post, zender.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well with all the stuff they found of his near where the found the body, how can it not be him. He even admitted to going into the desert and possibly dying. I hope it isn't him though


----------



## JT42 (Dec 31, 2006)

I really hope that isnt Evan but evidence seems to point to it being him. In Walkers thread posting his plans I had noted his mindset reminded me of Christopher McCandless. I sure hope they didnt share the same fate, although it would appear they may have. :sad02:


----------



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

That sucks if it is in fact him


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

jtaylor42 said:


> I really hope that isnt Evan but evidence seems to point to it being him. In Walkers thread posting his plans I had noted his mindset reminded me of Christopher McCandless. I sure hope they didnt share the same fate, although it would appear they may have. :sad02:


Thats exactly what i was thinking, when i read that it reminded me SO much of Christopher and it really looks like they shared the same fate.... was Tanner married any kids or anything?? I really hope not but regardless if this is him thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends...


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Zender said:


> I really hope this isn't Tanner but seriously, this has been on the cards for a while with Evan. Anyone who's been following his story should know this. I'm not condoning suicide but if that's what the guy wanted to do & it was his only way out then give the guy his peace. Appretiate what he gave you but couldn't give himself. Life sometimes just doesn't give back enough to merit the cause itself. Fighters, oh people will say "but you have to fight". I say maybe you've just been given some easy breaks. Respect people's perspective even if it doesn't coincide with your own.
> 
> IF Evan has left us on this plane:
> 
> RIP Evan Tanner ... We'll always love your vicious knees lol


One of the best posts I've read here- very well said my friend.​


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

> UFC Fighter Missing
> Posted Sep 8th 2008 8:47PM by TMZ Staff
> TMZ has learned former UFC middleweight champion Evan Tanner is missing in the California desert. And we're told a body has been found in the area where rescue workers were searching.
> 
> ...



i would stay with tmz just because they update info quick and they get intouch with close sources

http://www.tmz.com/2008/09/08/ufc-fighter-missing-body-found/


also it seems he text a friend saying he needed help


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

Wow, I remember that blog entry from a few months ago because it really gave me a sick feeling at the time, and unfortunately it more than likely foreshadowed his probable death.

Evan Tanner was living in pain and suffering for a long time, and to those of us who knew that, this really shouldn't be much of a surprise. Evan was a nice guy, but he was really troubled.. I really hope that he can find peace now.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

*Evan Tanner Found Dead [Confirmed]*

source: http://www.yardbarker.com/mma/artic...hter_Evan_Tanner_Found_Dead_in_Dessert/329941



> Former Middleweight Champion of the UFC Evan Tanner has been found dead in the desert.
> 
> A body was discovered in the Palo Verde mountain area on Monday, said Lt. George Moreno from Imperial County Sheriff's Department.
> 
> The Palo Verde mountain area is 60 miles northeast of Brawley.


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

wow just got back from school and saw this. I hope it's not true but with all the info it doesn't sound good. My prayers go out to the Family,Friends and fans of a Great Fighter and Man


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

mmajunkie confirms that the body found is tanners


----------



## Trips1978 (Jul 9, 2006)

Today is a sad day for the UFC and an even sadder day for those who knew and loved Evan as he will truly be missed.


----------



## Fedor>all (Oct 22, 2006)

:sad02:

R.I.P. Evan


----------



## BloodJunkie (Jun 18, 2007)

What a shame. RIP Evan and I wish the best for your loved ones


----------



## jasonc84 (Nov 9, 2007)

RIP Evan Tanner..... I hope he is happier where ever he may be, this was his decision he may have wanted it to end now this way, alone in the wilderness..... Wow sad day for MMA and the UFC


----------



## vandalian (Oct 14, 2006)

This is terrible.

Rest in peace, Evan. We won't forget you.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

:thumbsdown:
Well........................It's been confirmed

R.I.P. Evan


----------



## Meshuggeth (May 26, 2008)

Huge shame. He was only 37.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

R.I.P Evan Tanner


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

He needs to be inducted into the hall of fame.He was always an entertaining fighter.RIP


----------



## 6toes (Sep 9, 2007)

Wow, this is terrible news... 

R.I.P. Evan, You'll be missed


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

We'll all miss you Evan. RIP!:sad02:


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

Its confirmed on all the sites and his Wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evan_Tanner


R.I.P. We will all miss you Evan


----------



## N1™ (Apr 8, 2007)

i dont think anybody ever disliked tanner. R.I.P.


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

This was the guy......









This was the fighter....










R.I.P. EVAN TANNER


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well everywhere I've read it hasn't been confirmed yet, so what are you guys reading besides wikipedia, cause it even says on there it is still unconfirmed. Not saying I don't believe it (cause I do), but there is still a chance


----------



## awake (Nov 5, 2006)

R.I.P Evan Tanner, you'll be missed.


----------



## Benge (Mar 8, 2008)

Was he still under contract with the UFC? I wonder if they'll mention anything? He was a former champion after all.. 

R.I.P.


----------



## Toro (Aug 11, 2007)

screenamesuck said:


> Well everywhere I've read it hasn't been confirmed yet, so what are you guys reading besides wikipedia, cause it even says on there it is still unconfirmed. Not saying I don't believe it (cause I do), but there is still a chance


It was confirmed on mmaweekly's radio a few minutes ago. mmaweekly, mmajunkie.com and other sites have it confirmed.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Yeah when I checked Junkie they didn't even have the story up yet. Man these sites work fast


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

if true i really hope ufc does something in his memory i think that would be great and i always love evan he was my top five fav fighters he will be missed so much


----------



## TeamPunishment5 (Oct 24, 2006)

wow....tanner is one of my olf favs:confused05:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Junkie has no official confirmation but has confirmed it with a woman who worked at "Team Tanner" that they recieved the news today they also have a secodary confirmation form someone who is refered to as a close freind.


Sad day for MMA as he was a very likeable guy who always gave it all in and out of the octagon and shared his personal struggles that most would have rather kept private. He will be missed,


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

May the Lord bless and keep you.

May the Lord make his face shine upon you, and be gracious to you.

May the Lord lift up his countenance upon you, and give you peace.

Rest in Peace, Evan Tanner, I will miss you very much.


----------



## DropKick (Apr 19, 2007)

This is tragic news. I really hope Evan has finally found peace. R.I.P man, you will be missed. :sad02:


----------



## Couddell (Jun 24, 2007)

I hope he is ok.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

my gut seriously just sank. I dont even no what to say


----------



## Dan0 (Aug 22, 2008)

I cant believe it...


----------



## RWMenace (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm speechless

RIP


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

RIP Evan, your suffering is over, may you be at peace.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

This is very sad, I wish the friends and family well. May you find peace.

R.I.P Evan Tanner.


----------



## morninglightmt (Sep 7, 2008)

Evan was a journeyman and now he's off to the biggest journey. R.I.P. Evan.


----------



## Breadfan (Jan 3, 2008)

:sad02:

RIP sir. Great entertainer. Will be missed.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

This is absoloutly terrible news and I pray for Evan and his loved ones.......dam..:thumbsdown:


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

I posted a thread before e-thug told me about this one. This is truley a sad loss. God bless, Evan Tanner, Rest in peace.


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

:sad02: This is horrible. I'll never forget how excited I was when I saw him fight live at UFC 82. He will be missed by true MMA fans all around. RIP Evan.


----------



## e-thug (Jan 18, 2007)

I just wanted to add this. It touched me, I hope it touches you.



> It is a shame that in this society we've been taught to judge a man's worth by what he owns instead of who he is. Everything is surface, and so few look beyond it. A man will sell his soul, he will lie, cheat and steal, for money. If he has it, he can buy respect. Wear the right clothes, drive the right car, have the right friends, that's all that matters. Our lives are consumed in a selfish, self absorbed quest for possessions, the latest and the best in a never-ending cycle until the day we die. We forget what it means to be truly human. We forget the things that really matter. We lose the magic of what life should be.
> 
> I won't live by rules that make no sense to me.
> 
> - Evan Tanner


----------



## AceFranklin88 (Apr 21, 2007)

e-thug said:


> I just wanted to add this. It touched me, I hope it touches you.


Thank you for that. It brought a tear to my eye.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Man, something had to have been eating away at him for some time. Its really sad to hear his life end like this. You never know how serious something is until this happens, and all we can do now is say rest in peace, and hopefully he found a better place mentally.


----------



## Lotus (Jul 4, 2007)

I wish his family and friends the best. He was a free spirit who believed in doing what he believed in and nothing less, I'm sure he passed on a happy man despite his problems with his career and personal life.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Well if there was any doubt about it it has been posted on UFC.com



UFC said:


> “I believe there are people out there that just have a warrior spirit, whether it’s fighting or something, they’ve got to Related News
> UFC 88 Musings
> Evans Fires Perfect Game, Knocks Liddell Out in UFC 88 Main Event
> Franklin Comes Up Aces with TKO of Hamill at UFC 88
> ...


----------



## EHSL (Sep 9, 2008)

Rest In Peace, a great fighter and I feel for those close to him and everyone around. It's a sad day


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

This is definitely the worst news to ever come out of the UFC as Tanner was a legend and undoubtadly one of their hardest workers.

He is/was a legend and blessed us with everlasting memories and inspiring fights.

For this, he will forever be remembered as a hero, and a legend.

Rest in Peace my friend, you will always be with us.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Hey guys be sure to check out the in memory link in my sig to post ur fav evan moments, pictures, quotes, videos, etc...


----------



## MJB23 (Jan 26, 2007)

This is terrible news. Evan was a legend and seemed like a really nice person. He was also still pretty young. Evan will be greatly missed.

R.I.P. Evan Tanner.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

*A word about Evan Tanner*

First off i want to say that i dont want this to be just another evan tanners death thread. I'd just like to share how i will remember Evan and the imapact he made on my life. 
I first watched Evan when he faught Rich Franklin. He got pretty beat up in that fight (that being an understatment) but he won me over for the heart he had. For those that know me here know i used to fight and compete in grappling tourniments in the Washington State area. 2 1/2 years ago i was in good touch with him because i was having problems finding support in people and i looked for a shot in the dark in a Pro like Evan. Anyways once he started up his blog i kind of lost touch with him. This is one of the messages he sent me in responds to me asking for his advice.

Brother,

My humble opinion is this, that if a man doesn't follow his heart and his dreams, if he doesn't stay true to himself, then he becomes a hollow, fraction of a man.

Family is all important in my eyes, but I feel the best way to be true to your family is to be true to yourself.

What is it that is going to be on your mind when you're on your death bed? Will it be the tedious years of 9 to 5, or the memory of some great acheivement. Maybe a moment you stood in glory to the applause of millions.

It's just an opinion my friend.

Best of luck on your journey.

Evan

I will miss evan very much, not for his fights, not for his blog but for knowing there were people out there that gave a crap about others. 
I remember Evan for the friend he was to me, and not the fighter he was to others.

God bless evan tanner and maybe he rest in peace.


----------



## ash (Oct 15, 2006)

Rest in Peace Evan, you were an original...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for sharing that, I hope the mods dont merge this with the others since its kind of a philiosphy on life straight from the man,


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I hope not as well.


----------



## jeremy202 (Feb 3, 2008)

This is a truly sad day


----------



## Biowza (May 22, 2007)

Sad news indeed, although thinking of all the memories he has given me makes me smile. Especially his beard.

Thoughts go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

that was a great story...and i kno its something ull never forget


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Spit206Fire said:


> What is it that is going to be on your mind when you're on your death bed? Will it be the tedious years of 9 to 5, or the memory of some great acheivement. Maybe a moment you stood in glory to the applause of millions.


Spit would you mind if I addeed this section to my sig as I think this is a very fitting quote to the man.


----------



## MLS (Jul 18, 2007)

This will stay seperate.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I dont mind at all.

I made this post because i thought it would be ashame for people not to know him like i did. I wasn't a personal friend by any means but..atleast he sharred with me something that others might not have had to pleasure to.


----------



## jdun11 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Rip*

Damn man, I really feel bad RIP Evan.


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

It's always the good and the noble that die young. It seems as though they are needed in a much more important place.


----------



## nissassagame (May 6, 2008)

um, wow. just read the news. shocked. tanner was a real gamer. RIP Evan. May you continue to kick ass in the clouds.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

thank you for posting such kind words, Spit206Fire.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

evan tanner was my alltime favorite fighter, so intense, so pationate. rest in peace you will be missed, but not forgotten


----------



## cplmac (Nov 14, 2007)

What a shame and loss to the mma community.


----------



## TheRealDeal (Sep 9, 2008)

By far some bad news for the UFC community, It sucks to hear about Evan man. Seriously a blow.

R.I.P. Evan Tanner


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

RIP Evan Tanner you were fighting in the UFC since UFC 18 up until recently and always showed class and honor through the good and the bad. Total respect for Evan.

I hope Dana shows the class Tanner always did and does some kind of tribute/memorial for him at Fight Night.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

rygu said:


> RIP Evan Tanner you were fighting in the UFC since UFC 18 up until recently and always showed class and honor through the good and the bad. Total respect for Evan.
> 
> I hope Dana shows the class Tanner always did and does some kind of tribute/memorial for him at Fight Night.


i agree i hope they do something for him


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Id like to see some fighters come out at the fight night in Team Tanner shirts, just think it would be a nice tribute.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im sure that there will be something done to show for him...least i hope so


----------



## A1yola06 (Jan 5, 2007)

By what I have read I feel that he knew the risks and he was prepared to die. If you ever read the Bushido you will know that is pretty much the definition of a warrior. REST IN PEACE EVAN TANNER


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

I just read on Yahoo Sports that his Motorcycle ran out of gas and he was trying to walk back to camp in 115-118 degree weather. Atleast thats what they beleave.

I'm not sad how he died or anything like that. I am sad because it feels as if you lost a friend that you thought one day you might get to meet. Or had something more in him to give to others. 

The one thing i can say is, i am glad he died enjoyed doing what he liked. Not all of us get that honor and pleasure.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

yes also said he texted a friend saying he was out of water and needed help...seemed like he got stuck out there...he did die doing what he loved....on an adventure...thats what his life was about...all an adventure and thats why he was loved by so many

he does have more to offer....his death will make a lot of people see things differently and that u should live life to the fullest and be at least half the person that evan was


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

Evan Tanner had Spirit simple as that, i have always respected the fighter and i am genuinely saddened that he is no longer here. RIP


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Tanner was a troubled guy. I read his blog for a long time up until he left, he talked of his potential death on this trip as if it was imminent and not such a big deal. I made a joke about it one this very board, because I thought he would be taking care of himself and would never really put himself in a position where his life would be lost.
Reading his words again in retrospect, I wonder if he wasn't planning for something like this. A test that just might kill him, but could also absolve to himself. He admitted it was dangerous but he didn't seem worried about the outcome, whatever it was. Is it wrong for a man to cause his won death if he is ready to accept it? I am filled with conflicting feelings on this.

In any case I am sorry to see him go because he and I share a few of the same problems and his passing leaves me one less hero. Goodbye Evan.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

If only they gave the decision to him instead of Grove he might not have made the choice to go out there, but who knows he was always doing crazy stuff, or crazy stuff was always happening to him


----------



## sub fan (Jan 11, 2008)

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweektanner090808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns

I am afraid this is true..... He was a true warrior and will be sorely missed. ray02:


----------



## SpecC (Nov 18, 2007)

RIP Evan


----------



## unklscrufy (Sep 9, 2008)

If you followed his blog, Evan wasn't "troubled" or "fighting demons" or whatever else regarding this trip to the desert. And he wasn't running away from anything. People, especially in San Diego County, do this all the time for recreation, just like Evan was doing. It's not particularly dangerous and wasn't going to be a huge deal. He bought the bike within the past month and took his time finding good equipment to take along with him. He was looking for a little adventure (no surprise there) and to enjoy the peace and majesty of a solo trip in the desert (again, no surprise.) Things can happen quickly in the desert, though, especially when the temps were around 114 degrees over the weekend. From reports elsewhere, he'd texted friends saying he'd run out of gasoline for the motorcycle and water. Not good.

All that being said, I hope he found the peace he was looking for in this latest adventure. He was the fighter who made me a fan of MMA a long time ago.

Peace to his family and friends. Thanks for the memories, Evan.


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

He may have lived a short life but boy did Tanner make sure he lived it his way.

One of my favourite fighters, I think its a tribute to him the way a lot of fans think of Evan Tanner the man before Evan Tanner the fighter, he had his own views on the world and lived his life accordingly.

You will be missed Evan, have fun on your new adventure.


----------



## ufcrules (Jan 11, 2007)

RIP EVAN. I'll miss you.


----------



## dontazo (Feb 29, 2008)

rip even ...


----------



## WouldLuv2FightU (Jul 17, 2006)

This is terrible news....goddamnit man...I hate life. This shit is depressing. RIP :thumbsdown:


----------



## 2 Clean Knees (Jan 7, 2008)

*RIP Evan Tanner*

One of the first fighters I really got excited by when he enterered the Octagon. Always brought it and oozed character/class.

He was a crazy b*stard so I guess something like this happening isnt that suprising but still shocking none the less!

The MMA Community knows they lost a true fighter.


----------



## elardo (Jul 8, 2007)

WTF?! I didn't hear about this until just now. This is some shit news to read at any time, especially 5:30 a.m. I hope the best for his family and friends.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

*****NEW**** EVAN TANNER DEAD! I'm Dead serious!*

http://sports.yahoo.com/mma/news?slug=ys-mmaweektanner090808&prov=yhoo&type=lgns


He died in the desert.... what a tragic loss.

EDIT: Sorry mods for making this, did not see the thread above this.


----------



## milkkid291 (Dec 31, 2006)

Wow, this is such a loss.

I still can't believe this.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

One of my favorite fighters...I loved Evans spirit and the way he lived life. This is such a sad loss for the MMA comunity..Rest in peace friend.


You can show his friends and family some love at his website if you like.

http://evantanner.net/bloghome/post/2/RIP-Evan/?comment_posted=1#comment194


----------



## valrond (Nov 26, 2007)

It is a very sad day for the MMA community. Tanner was one of the most exciting and corageous fighters to step in the octagon. It's a shame he had to die so young. We all will miss you.


----------



## AmRiT (Apr 23, 2007)

R.I.P. Evan Tanner


----------



## BazDaManUk (May 27, 2007)

*R.i.p*

He had some good words it seems


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I was hoping against hope after reading the first report last night about him missing that somehow he would pop up somewhere yet I knew that it was probably him. He seemed to live somewhat of a troubled life though he lived it the way he wished to- some people just follow the current and Evan seemed happiest when he was the only one swimming against it. This is a very sad day but I hope Evan has found peace and happiest.

Rest in Peace

You will never be forgotten​


----------



## A Rich Ace (May 1, 2008)

This is a sad time for the sport of MMA. UFC has truly lost one of it's best fighters.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

Spit206fire- first off thank you very much for sharing that. Everyone has very heavy hearts today but after reading that you have lifted my spirits greatly. Thank you.

He will be missed but never forgotten

Rest in Peace Evan​


----------



## Rated (Nov 25, 2006)

When I read about this last night, I couldn't even believe it. Hell, I still don't believe it! RIP Tanner. Condolences to his family and friends.


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

*Photo tribute: the many faces of Evan Tanner!!!!*

Here is the link. Tanner a deserving person for this photo tribute. I usually don't care when someone dies but this was kind of sad. I wonder if he made a diary and it will become a movie like into the wild.

http://www.mmaweekly.com/absolutenm/templates/dailynews.asp?articleid=7063&zoneid=13

An Amarillo, Texas native, Evan Tanner was a high school wrestling stand out who won the state championships his junior and senior years despite entering the sport as a sophomore. He began mixed martial arts in 1997 encouraged by friends.

Tanner rose to the top of the mixed martial arts world by winning the UFC middleweight title over David Terrell at UFC 51: "Super Saturday" on Feb. 5, 2005. He last competed in the UFC on June 21 losing to Kendall Grove by split decision.

“He will obviously be sorely missed,” said Douglas Vincitorio of Tanner’s management agency, Driving Force Sports. Adding, “I think that Evan would want to be remembered as a very complex man with many layers, not just a fighter.”

“Evan was a dear friend to us and an important part of the DFS family,” says Driving Force Sports owner John Hayner. “He was so much more than a fighter. He was an individual we appreciated and cared a lot about. He marched to a drum only he could hear, and he was happy with that – so were we and so were his fans. He worked so hard to get fans more involved in the industry and be a part of his team. He was the kind of guy who kept on trying every day to improve… not just in fighting but in his life as a whole.” 

“Believe in yourself. Believe in your own potential for greatness. Believe that you can change the world. It is something that is within each of us.”

– Evan Michael Tanner 1971-2008


----------



## ToeZup (Jan 7, 2008)

RIP Evan Tanner. You will be missed by all.


----------



## nhgranite (Apr 10, 2007)

evan was a favorite of mine for many reasons. i've suffered the same addictions but never had the courage to live life the way he did. rip brother.


----------



## ZZtigerZZ81 (Jul 8, 2006)

I just read about this on AOL.com when I was checking my mail. This is crazy, I never even heard when he went missing. 

What a great competitor he was. You know there was never going to be a statement from him about not getting paid enough. Truly will be missed. Great guy.


----------



## wafb (May 8, 2007)

The first event I saw after taking time off following the UFC was the fight between Ace and Tanner. Eventhough, he lost he impressed me a lot because you can see that this guy was very determined and quit wasn't in his vocabulary. It made me say wow, when the commentator said that Evan thought himself mixed martial arts and he was the UFC champion through hardwork and perseverance. Sure, we've all heard the stories of him battling his demons, but who hasn't. It doesn't diminish the fact that he was a standup human being and has the heart of a champion. Rest easy now Evan.


----------



## bigdog89 (Oct 17, 2007)

RIP TANNER guess in the end his demons caught up with him.

It sucks cus this man helped me believe what could be accomplished if you wanted it bad enough.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

Hopefully the UFC will hold a tribute for him at the next event
this man deserves it.


----------



## mattandbenny (Aug 2, 2007)

Terrible news, RIP Evan. A top fighter in his day.


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

Just reading the headlines on sherdog, yahoo, and mmaweekly still feels weird to me. Does anyone else feel like its hard to grasp? I find it even more weird that its hard to grasp even though you knew the type of person he was and you knew the adventure he was goin gon isnt the safest one. 

Still feels strange to me, like maybe he still not dead.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Great photos. The last one is the best


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

So I sign on to see this.

Evan Tanner was one of my favorite fighters and I enjoyed watching him alot. He seemed to be a great man but with problems which all of us have. May he rest in peace and find his way into the Kingdom of Heaven.

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family and friends.


----------



## Grotty (Jul 21, 2006)

*UFC you should organise a Testimonial event for Tanners Family*

In the UK its not unheard of especially amongst "soccer" legends to have their old Team (club) arrange a Testimonial so all profits from the Gate can go to their families etc (e.g Bobby Moore).
I would love to see the UFC arrange a fight night event in Honour of Evan Tanner and after costs give the profit to Tanners Family, Chosen charity etc.
This would be a good respectable way for the UFC to share in the "public" grieving of such a decent fella and fighter, it would be emotional and i think it shouldbe done.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

I have had the pleasure of watching Evan Tanner fight for many many years and this is just absolutely tragic news to hear. I know it's a cliché but only when someone passes do you *really* realise just how special they were. This has hit me very hard today and my thoughts go out not just to his family and friends, but all those who admired him because I know just how difficult it is to come to terms with this.

I won't be able to ever do justice to his legacy but I would like to offer my condolences and prayers to all those close to him.

Rest in peace, Evan.

I think that's a great idea and would be fantastic if the UFC agreed to it.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Why does it feel like someone that was destined to change the world, or at least had set out to, will now never get the chance?

Sad day...


----------



## mtxsub7 (Jun 2, 2008)

Wow MMA fighters are known for there ability to go through anything, especially things with cardio and intense stuff, but I can't believe he died, He seemed like he had a warrior spirit and loved doing all that outdoors crazy adventure stuff. I loved watching him fight, his crazy hair and insane knees and power. R.I.P tanner :dunno:


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

i agree, grotty. this is a good idea.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm going to watch my reputation completely tank with this, but here I go...

Evan Tanner was one of my more favorite fighters, but from his blog and lifestyle it was clear that he was manic depressive. When I saw on his blog that he was going to venture into the desert with such an extreme mindset I thought to myself, Tanner is going away to die.

While we liked the guy and want to romanticize his life and his death; the reality is that he was a man that needed help and he died both foolishly and needlessly. He was not properly trained/experienced for what he intended to do. As martial artists we should all recognize the merits of safety and self-preservation.

The real challenges of life are surviving the 9-5, not escaping it. The daily struggles of getting up yet again with the baby at night, tolerating your employer to provide for your family, or thinking you'll ever get caught up on housework. 

We live in a society that worships people for participating in sports, and we underpay teachers who educate our children. This is proof that Society itself is looking for an escape of the mundane. It isn't those who go off alone to die in a desert that we should appreciate, but those who don't.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Fieos - While I agree with your points about the constantly overlooked members of society like teachers and how easy it is to 'romanticize' the memories of those who have passed... I think that this was an innapropriate thread for you to post those thoughts on.

I'm not going to bomb you with neg rep or anything like that as this is merely your opinion and you are more than entitled to it. However I just think you should have maybe put these opinion's in a different thread altogether but that's just my opinion.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

im certain ufc will do at leeast something...im sure maybe at fight night we will see some appreciation


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Pearce said:


> Fieos - While I agree with your points about the constantly overlooked members of society like teachers and how easy it is to 'romanticize' the memories of those who have passed... I think that this was an innapropriate thread for you to post those thoughts on.
> 
> I'm not going to bomb you with neg rep or anything like that as this is merely your opinion and you are more than entitled to it. However I just think you should have maybe put these opinion's in a different thread altogether but that's just my opinion.


I posted it to encourage people to keep perspective; not to be disrespectful of Tanner.


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

They need to do something besides just writing an artice on their site about it.

maybe even a short video memorial at the next UFC event.


----------



## SlammedSL1 (Jul 22, 2006)

By testimonial, do you mean, memorial?

If so, it's a good idea :thumbsup:


----------



## peAk (Feb 20, 2008)

Fieos said:


> I'm going to watch my reputation completely tank with this, but here I go...
> 
> Evan Tanner was one of my more favorite fighters, but from his blog and lifestyle it was clear that he was manic depressive. When I saw on his blog that he was going to venture into the desert with such an extreme mindset I thought to myself, Tanner is going away to die.
> 
> ...


I understand where you are coming from but it looks like this wasn't suicide. It seems that he ran out of gas and was trying to walk back to his campsite.

I have done a ton of hiking through deserts (Utah, Death Valley, Big Bend, New Mexico....etc) and it doesn't take much to kill a person out there. Hell, he could have been bitten by a rattle snake for all we know.

Until more facts come in, I don't think we should jump to conclusions that this is what Evan wanted.


----------



## Davisty69 (May 24, 2007)

Fieos said:


> I posted it to encourage people to keep perspective; not to be disrespectful of Tanner.


I agree with you that the important people in society are severely underpaid and under appreciated. That is not debatable.

However, do you really think that the person that sits at a job he hates, because society says that he should, deserves more respect and adoration than a man that breaks free from the herd mentality and tries to forge his own path? 

Tanner is kind of an Übermensch. A man that ignores what every tells him that he should do, and does what he wants with his life. He is not trapped by a life that he didn't want. Instead, he sought out to live as he wanted to live.

Why do people feel the need to put a disorder name on anyone that is different from the norm?

I didn't find your post disrespectful, simply close-minded, no offense by any means. 

I actually respect him a great deal for doing his own thing, even though he knew that it might be the end of him.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

on his blog he did September 2....he stated that he planned to get back into training in a few weeks...so fighting was defiantly still in his future i wish i could see him fight one more fight

http://www.spike.com/profile/Evan_Tanner


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

*God Bless...Evan Tanner...RIP Champ*

...In this crazy world of ours we never know when our time is up. Such a sad thing. I'm 37 and it kinda hits home because I almost died being shot in the chest by a sniper when I was in the Military. So it's kind of a familiar thorn.
No matter what you do in life, you have to appreciate the little things because you never know if you'll be around long enough to enjoy the big things. Why do things happen for reasons? The story said his bike ran out of gas and he was miles from his camp. He suffered a heat stroke walking in 110 to 115 degree weather. 
...We can all ask why questions all day. Why didn't he have plenty of water with him knowing he was in those conditions? Why didn't he use or have a cell phone to call someone as soon as he ran out of gas? Why did an Athlete that knows the importance of hydrating for years not prepare himself?  As being a former Paratrooper in the 82nd Airborne Division, I learned quickly about survival as well. I guess only God has the answer for all of this.
...My prayers & thoughts go out his family & friends. Evan Tanner, former UFC champ, may your soul rest peacefully in Heaven...raise01:


----------



## j-grif (May 1, 2007)

I'm really wondering how he died. I read this statement. 

Lt. George Moreno of the Imperial County Sheriff’s Department has reported that Tanner set out treasure hunting on Wednesday, Sept. 3, asking friends to call for help if he didn’t return right away. Lt. Moreno says friends called the Sheriff’s Office on Friday, Sept. 5, and search and rescue teams looked for him throughout the weekend in temperatures up to 114 degrees.

He was only gone 2 days from the time he left to the time he was found. I can only think it was a bad snake bite or something crazy like that. I'm sure he brought enough water for 2 days. What could he have accidentally died from in 2 days, knowing and preparing for where he would be?


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

> Evan Tanner -- Cause of Death
> Posted Sep 9th 2008 2:00PM by TMZ Staff
> We're now told the coroner now has a theory on why former UFC champ Evan Tanner died -- heat exposure.
> 
> ...


http://www.tmz.com/2008/09/09/evan-tanner-cause-of-death/

its pretty obvious how he died


----------



## Spit206Fire (Jul 17, 2006)

The thing about evan that makes the topic really shine light imo is this. What Fieos would say, evan would agree with to a certain degree even about his own death. I think thats overall what made him so special. Evan was a man who tipped his hat to the every day joe who worked a normal job or was a teacher. Thats why we all loved him so much. As for the cause of death, he died from the heat. 
With that all said, it's really sad he died, i personally am having a hard time getting over it. I'm not sure why, maybe its one of those "your hero that actually kept in touch with you and made an impact on your life" storys but i also think its because as someone else said you just have a feeling they could have made a bigger impact in the future on how we think. I remember i was intouch with him when he was starting The Foundation where he wanted to take in and help them out in his own home. I mean, thats the type of guy he was in all honesty. 
But maybe his death is the greater impact he will have on the future. I think people learned more about him after he died then they knew before. That alone hopefully will be the greater impact on the world.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

its more than likely heat stroke to be cause of death the coroner stated this theroy..he ran out of gas right? needed waer right? if he knew to be prepared why we he drive so far from his campsite knowin how much gas it would take? u kno doesnt make sense...on purpose? who knows...but its strange that he drove away from his campsite without noticing he wouldnt have enough gas


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

*RIP Tanner*

I will remember Evan as a fighter who gave it his all in the cage, win or lose. The guy has a heart like a lion. 

He lived life as a journey and looked for solitude in the quiet things. He has left us while doing the things he loved to do.

I will miss his crazy hair styles. The dude sported cornrows, he was awesome.

RIP, Evan


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

j-grif said:


> I'm really wondering how he died. I read this statement.
> 
> Lt. George Moreno of the Imperial County Sheriff’s Department has reported that Tanner set out treasure hunting on Wednesday, Sept. 3, asking friends to call for help if he didn’t return right away. Lt. Moreno says friends called the Sheriff’s Office on Friday, Sept. 5, and search and rescue teams looked for him throughout the weekend in temperatures up to 114 degrees.
> 
> He was only gone 2 days from the time he left to the time he was found. I can only think it was a bad snake bite or something crazy like that. I'm sure he brought enough water for 2 days. What could he have accidentally died from in 2 days, knowing and preparing for where he would be?


It does seem kinda' fishy. We will get more details in the near future I'm sure. Theres more to this story.


----------



## Pearce (Apr 30, 2007)

Davisty69 said:


> I agree with you that the important people in society are severely underpaid and under appreciated. That is not debatable.
> 
> However, do you really think that the person that sits at a job he hates, because society says that he should, deserves more respect and adoration than a man that breaks free from the herd mentality and tries to forge his own path?
> 
> ...


I agree completely... think you added some needed clarity on the point I was trying to get across too.


----------



## starbug (Sep 9, 2007)

Sleep easy bro, ill miss you, you were a tiger in the octogan and you entertained me greatly .


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

R.I.P Evan


----------



## Bob Pataki (Jun 16, 2007)

At least he left the MMA community with some good memories.

RIP Evan


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

Fieos said:


> I'm going to watch my reputation completely tank with this, but here I go...
> 
> Evan Tanner was one of my more favorite fighters, but from his blog and lifestyle it was clear that he was manic depressive. When I saw on his blog that he was going to venture into the desert with such an extreme mindset I thought to myself, Tanner is going away to die.
> 
> ...


are you kidding me? he wasn't prepared? he has clearly been doing this his whole life, everything you do you take a risk, if you do not take risks in life life is meaningless
getting up with the baby is a real challenge? is that a joke? 9 - 5 is a challenge? are you retarded?
why would i appreciate someone who avoids going out into the wild by himself at all costs


CAUGHT UP ON HOUSEWORK?
these things are not challenges, i'm sorry but you lead the most ridiculous life i've ever heard of.


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Red Baron said:


> are you kidding me? he wasn't prepared? he has clearly been doing this his whole life, everything you do you take a risk, if you do not take risks in life life is meaningless
> getting up with the baby is a real challenge? is that a joke? 9 - 5 is a challenge? are you retarded?
> why would i appreciate someone who avoids going out into the wild by himself at all costs
> 
> ...


Well clearly he wasn't prepared man, he ran out of gas in the middle of the desert. That wasn't about risk, that was just poor planning.

I'd agree with that guy about real challeneges. Riding a motorbike into the desert for some alone time to do things like fire guns isn't challenging, working your ass off and taking care of kids is.

It's terrible that Tanner died recklessly and foolishly and it shouldn't have happened.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

i still would not be calling it reckless or foolish
didn't work out as planned

reckless and foolish is the people that kill themselves and little kids driving drunk and recklessly in monster trucks


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

Red Baron said:


> i still would not be calling it reckless or foolish
> didn't work out as planned
> 
> reckless and foolish is the people that kill themselves and little kids driving drunk and recklessly in monster trucks


It was both reckless and foolish, and foolish is me being respectful because Tanner just passed away. He knowingly put himself in a situation which was dangerous and unfortunately paid the price.

Driving drunk in a monster truck isn't reckless or foolsih, it's downright retarted lol.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

Red Baron said:


> are you kidding me? he wasn't prepared? he has clearly been doing this his whole life, everything you do you take a risk, if you do not take risks in life life is meaningless
> getting up with the baby is a real challenge? is that a joke? 9 - 5 is a challenge? are you retarded?
> why would i appreciate someone who avoids going out into the wild by himself at all costs
> 
> ...


The point I was trying to make was that the real challenges in life are not doing what you want, but doing what needs done. 

It isn't uncommon for manic depressives to pursue risk taking behavior. It alleviate the struggles of every day living that is at times insurmountable to them. Tanner was his own person, I will ALWAYS respect that. Tanner was also a very self-destructive person.

I can appreciate risk taking as much as anyone, but his behavior should not be encouraged in others. One of my friends works search and rescue, and himself and others risk their lives to recover people who were 'prepared' and 'trained' but didn't bother to check the weather before trying to climb a summit or didn't think to bring enough supplies. I know that Tanner's situation was different, but the results are the same. If he was alone, without water, and without a means to get help then it is simple. He was not prepared.

I never said avoid him, I said to avoid the lure of that behavior and lifestyle. His risk taking was coupled with addiction problems and destructive behavior. You can appreciate the person while being mindful of their struggles.

I hope this clarifies my viewpoint and you will consider it with an open mind.


----------



## Red Baron (Jul 17, 2008)

it does clarify your point, and i respect it
i just don't consider the structure of daily life to be anything close to challenging - it was that part of your post that sent me into a rampage

edit: if i lived my life with only the normal daily 9 - 5 structure (actually it's 10:30 - 9:00) and home life i would go apeshit

then again i'm a purebred canadian boy that would probably be a serial killer if i had to live in the city without the chance to get out in the bush with the dogs every chance i get.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

> *Evan Tanner: Do Something Unexpectedly Nice for Someone in Need*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


From:​http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/9/9/611017/evan-tanner-do-something-u

This article has some good and differing opinions on Evan.​


----------



## G-S-P (Sep 1, 2007)

Tanner was one of those guys where wins didn't mean much to him, it was more about the experience. One of those fighters where he had substance over skill, will over talent. What he offered to the sport was beyond wins and losses and he always marched to the beat of his own drum. He was also the first fighter to ever teach himself in his own garage, watching instructional tapes to enhance his knowledge without any gyms or training partners. Truly an inspirational person that reached the ultimate triumph when he defeated David Terrell, who was heralded to be the next big thing in MMA at that time.

One of my favorite Tanner fights was his second encounter with Rich Franklin. Bleeding and showing a ton of heart, the essence of Tanner was shown in that fight. He was a guy that proved heart, will and character could take you anywhere in life, and while he wasn't one of the greatest fighters of all time, he was always a colorful person and open about his alcoholism and personal demons he overcame, and while it doesn't seem compatible to most people that he died in a desert, Tanner was a realist and went out challenging himself.


----------



## UFC TAPOUT (Sep 7, 2008)

*News Video*

http://www.nctimes.com/sports/

Here is a link to a news video about Tanner. The video is about middle page of the web site.


----------



## unklscrufy (Sep 9, 2008)

For those wondering how he could've ended up running out of gas, he had just purchased the motorcycle less than a month ago. Probably wasn't real familiar with it yet. Who knows what kind of mechanical shape it was in? It was only two years old, granted, but you don't know the bike and he probably didn't, either. It could've had a fuel leak. It could've had a faulty gas gauge. Who knows? Hell, when he was bringing it to the DMV he had to push start it several times because he couldn't keep it running. Had to buy two new batteries. In short, he didn't know the bike and that cost him big time.

None of that really matters now.


----------



## DocTran (Mar 6, 2008)

I honestly don't know much about Evan Tanner beyond the several fights I saw him in. However, from reading the many responses on MMA Forum and other online communities, it seems like he was person who went his own way often and that is something I admire and respect. Not only that, Mr. Tanner seemed like someone who genuinely cared about other people and that is something seems to be rare at times in our world these days.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

I liked watching Tanner fight and it sucks to see such a young guy pass, but I'm not going to shed any tears, nor am I going to mourn the death of someone I didn't know. I never met Evan Tanner. To me, he was a fighter who entertained me. I'll watch his asskicking of David Terrell and stuff, but all this Hall of Fame stuff is sort of stupid. Did anyone ever think Tanner was UFC HOF material when he was alive? Of course not.

I've got my own problems to worry about. I'm not going to mourn, as honestly, I feel that mourning someone you never met is sort of....well, stupid.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

Damone said:


> I liked watching Tanner fight and it sucks to see such a young guy pass, but I'm not going to shed any tears, nor am I going to mourn the death of someone I didn't know. I never met Evan Tanner. To me, he was a fighter who entertained me. I'll watch his asskicking of David Terrell and stuff, but all this Hall of Fame stuff is sort of stupid. *Did anyone ever think Tanner was UFC HOF material when he was alive? Of course not.*
> 
> I've got my own problems to worry about. I'm not going to mourn, as honestly, I feel that mourning someone you never met is sort of....well, stupid.


I think he is up there on the list for most wins by a single fighter in the UFC(of course he isn't #1) and even though I liked watching him fight I can't say that I ever thought of him as a Hall of Famer either.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Not much to say that hasn't been said, already.

Man had the heart of a lion, and he lived life as he saw fit. Can't begrudge him that.

RIP, and thanks for some exciting fights.


----------



## silvawand (Oct 15, 2006)

Damone said:


> I liked watching Tanner fight and it sucks to see such a young guy pass, but I'm not going to shed any tears, nor am I going to mourn the death of someone I didn't know. I never met Evan Tanner. To me, he was a fighter who entertained me. I'll watch his asskicking of David Terrell and stuff, but all this Hall of Fame stuff is sort of stupid. Did anyone ever think Tanner was UFC HOF material when he was alive? Of course not.
> 
> I've got my own problems to worry about. I'm not going to mourn, as honestly, I feel that mourning someone you never met is sort of....well, stupid.


I really couldn't agree with this more.

I don't think I ever heard the words "Hall of Fame" and "Evan Tanner" in the same sentence ever until he passed away.

I personally don't think he deserves to be in the UFC HOF, although I do believe he was one of the most entertaining and seemed to be one of the most down to earth dudes in the UFC.

Like Damone said, I never met him, but from what I saw he was just one of the coolest dudes to ever fight in the UFC, and I send all my condolences out to his family and friends, as I can't begin to imagine how difficult a tragic death like this must be for them.

R.I.P Evan Tanner.


----------



## Adasko (Jan 13, 2007)

oh no


----------



## joey__stalin (Dec 31, 2006)

I just heard about this today, f*ckin' shitty news...


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Kinda' sucks that everybody is on his nutz AFTER he passes:thumbsdown:


----------



## TheNegation (Jun 11, 2007)

cabby said:


> Kinda' sucks that everybody is on his nutz AFTER he passes:thumbsdown:


Worse than the sudden explosion of people who suddenly understood and were fans of Syd Barrett.:thumbsdown:


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

TheNegation said:


> Worse than the sudden explosion of people who suddenly understood and were fans of Syd Barrett.:thumbsdown:


ditto


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> I liked watching Tanner fight and it sucks to see such a young guy pass, but I'm not going to shed any tears, nor am I going to mourn the death of someone I didn't know. I never met Evan Tanner. To me, he was a fighter who entertained me. I'll watch his asskicking of David Terrell and stuff, but all this Hall of Fame stuff is sort of stupid. Did anyone ever think Tanner was UFC HOF material when he was alive? Of course not.
> 
> I've got my own problems to worry about. I'm not going to mourn, as honestly, I feel that mourning someone you never met is sort of....well, stupid.


I'm sure that there are a lot of people out there that feel that posting on the internet all day every day is...well, stupid too. 

I don't really understand all of the judging that's going on over this. If people want to mourn him, then they will. If they don't, then they won't. 

Everyone has different reactions to events like this and no one is to say who's handling it stupidly.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

i agree...whats stupid about it? nothing...just depends on the person and how they feel about it


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Its easy to get lost in these big threads so sorry if this was posted already. It turns out the didn't run out of gas....



> Tanner arrived at his campsite on Sept. 3 and set out to Clapp Spring, about five miles away, the next morning, based on the GPS retrieved from his body, said Jeff Green, De Anza Rescue commander.
> "Tanner had sent a friend a phone text message on Thursday afternoon stating that he was at Clapp Spring and had run out of water," said Green. "Tanner told his friend he would travel back to his camp at night, when it's the coldest, and to contact authorities if he wasn’t heard from by 8 a.m. Friday."
> The campsite was found abandoned, with Tanner's motorcycle and additional provisions and water, at noon on Sept. 6.
> "De Anza Rescue found Tanner's tracks at Clapp Spring early Saturday, confirming that he reached the area," said Keck. "We followed the trail until they lost it at the base of a mountain."
> ...


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2008/9/11/612440/more-on-evan-tanner-s-deat


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

man i knew it was gonna be cause the heat...sucks so much


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

cabby said:


> Kinda' sucks that everybody is on his nutz AFTER he passes:thumbsdown:


Exactly, where were these people when Evan was down and out? Sure, Evan had a fan base, but seems like people went "Oh, Evan died, so I must feel better about myself by talking him up as one of the greatest ever."


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Damone said:


> Exactly, where were these people when Evan was down and out? Sure, Evan had a fan base, but seems like people went "Oh, Evan died, so I must feel better about myself by talking him up as one of the greatest ever."


Well, it is customary to wax nostalgic about dead people, even to excess. The guy's dead, and people are sad, and they are trying to remember him for his achievements.

That said, I always supported him, before he took his hiatus and after, even through his two recent losses when some of my less-hardcore friends were dissing him. He has always had at least one fan in me.


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Exactly, where were these people when Evan was down and out? Sure, Evan had a fan base, but seems like people went "Oh, Evan died, so I must feel better about myself by talking him up as one of the greatest ever."


OK, so let me get this straight. If people weren't all over the boards screaming his name before he passed, they can't feel sad at the loss of someone that died. 

Did you ever think that there are a lot of people that are just now getting to see his "swank" fights that you have known about for years and years. Stop being such an elitist and let people care about what ever or whom ever they want to. 

I know it looks like I'm just talking to Damone here, but seriously people. Do you realize how many people might be reading this website right now, that have never been here before, looking for more information on what happened to Evan Tanner? And this is the kind of crap that they're forced to read. 

I wouldn't really care to come back if the impression I got was that this place is full of people that try to seem so far above the "crowd".

:thumbsdown:


----------



## Bazza89 (Dec 31, 2006)

It pisses me off when people say you can't grieve for someone you didn't know, Yeah I liked to watch Tanner fight but I kept up to date with his blogs and you feel like you get to know someone like that.

At the end of the day, the world IMO was a better place with Evan in it and yeah, the fact that he's gone makes me sad.


----------



## Redrum (Jan 30, 2008)

Two days ago I found out via this website that Evan Tanner had died. I became very sad, much sadder than I thought I could be considering that I have never met Evan. Some of the posts on this site were so beautiful, some of the kindest and most gentle thoughts regarding another person that I have ever seen in my life.

I asked myself why am I becoming so sad with the passing of Evan Tanner. I am not a person who when an artist dies I go out and buy all their records or prints. I am not a person who became sad with the passing of for example Princess Diana. I have never met her, and I do not identify with her. But I do identify with Evan Tanner.

There were many similarities between Evan and myself. I am also 37 years old, I was born in 1971. I have had what I would describe as only a small amount of success in my life so far, and I killed that success with the demons that are my addictions. I have never been an alcoholic, but I have been addicted to drugs, so much so in fact that at a point in my very late twenties, I believe that i was purposely trying to kill myself with pills.

There are certain factors that exist in my life that cause me to "not fit in" with society as much as I would like to. These factors make me not want to toil away at a desk for the rest of my life, they make me want to go out and find things that lift up my spirit. Earlier in my life, I thought that drugs filled this need, but I was so blind. Now i find as I get older that much simpler things fill this need. Things as simple as taking my dog for a walk in places that are naturally beautiful. Sometimes just being under the blue sky and among the green trees is all I need to feel better.

So in this way I identified with Evan Tanner, I feel in my heart that our souls were not that far apart. One of the tasks in my life is to find a way to throw down my demons and the chemicals that I poisoned myself with and just learn to love myself and my life for what is is, a gift, not a curse. When Evan died, I felt as if a piece of me had died as well. But it is so important to realize that Evan Tanner "The Warrior" battled his demons and won. He was the champ. He died doing what he loved in a place that gave his soul peace. He did not die in a gutter with a bottle in his hand, He died under the blue sky, he died where he wanted to, and he died free. This is what Evan Tanner's death means to me.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

> OK, so let me get this straight. If people weren't all over the boards screaming his name before he passed, they can't feel sad at the loss of someone that died.
> 
> Did you ever think that there are a lot of people that are just now getting to see his "swank" fights that you have known about for years and years. Stop being such an elitist and let people care about what ever or whom ever they want to.
> 
> ...


Ah, so just because I'm not making tribute videos, saying things like "I can't stop crying" and the like, I'm an elitist? Should I be insincere and say things like "He was the greatest fighter ever"? Fine if you want to pay your respect to the guy, but mourning? Seriously? Let his family and friends mourn. You know, people who actually knew him.

If you're in mourning over a guy you didn't know, then man...


----------



## Chrisl972 (Oct 5, 2006)

Damone said:


> Ah, so just because I'm not making tribute videos, saying things like "I can't stop crying" and the like, I'm an elitist? Should I be insincere and say things like "He was the greatest fighter ever"? Fine if you want to pay your respect to the guy, but mourning? Seriously? Let his family and friends mourn. You know, people who actually knew him.
> 
> If you're in mourning over a guy you didn't know, then man...


No, I'm not telling you to make videos or even to start crying. I'm telling you to stop acting like someone who cares is stupid. 

I don't really give a rats ass how you feel about my actions and the way his passing effected me, but you are actually one of the members that's looked up to on this forum and one of the 15 year old boys that think you're cool might care. 

All I'm saying is there's no reason to make others feel foolish for not feeling the way you do. Is that so hard to understand? 

Some one died and people are free to act out how ever they see fit. If it's that hard for you to witness, stop reading this thread.


----------



## MLD (Oct 15, 2006)

I didn't know Evan, but the more I read about the impact he made on others, and the more I read about who he was, the more saddened I become. Everybody reacts in their own way to loss. Did I really lose anything personally when Evan passed? The answer is no. But reading about him makes me realize all the time I've lost in my own life while following a path I haven't consciously chose. Evan would probably be glad to know he's made an impression like that on someone like me, that he didn't even know. My heart goes out to his family and friends. If reading about him makes such an impression on me, then actually knowing him must mean his passing brings a tremendous sense of loss to those close to him.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Damone said:


> Ah, so just because I'm not making tribute videos, saying things like "I can't stop crying" and the like, I'm an elitist? Should I be insincere and say things like "He was the greatest fighter ever"? Fine if you want to pay your respect to the guy, but mourning? Seriously? Let his family and friends mourn. You know, people who actually knew him.
> 
> If you're in mourning over a guy you didn't know, then man...


i dont get why its such a big deal to u if people mourn people they dont kno...who cares...if they wanna then let them it doesnt make them stupid


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Chrisl972 said:


> No, I'm not telling you to make videos or even to start crying. I'm telling you to stop acting like someone who cares is stupid.
> 
> I don't really give a rats ass how you feel about my actions and the way his passing effected me, but you are actually one of the members that's looked up to on this forum and one of the 15 year old boys that think you're cool might care.
> 
> ...


 
yikes....two of the forums best head to head.......:dunno: i have to say when some one passes people become very emotional, often due to the fact they may relate the situation to something personal, with that said if you were never a fan and are sad thats your business and leave it at that...


----------



## plazzman (Mar 29, 2007)

Everyone is allowed to mourn/not mourn in anyway they'd like. You both have valid points, but please, keep both opinions civilized.


----------



## rmazzuca (Oct 25, 2006)

R.I.P. Evan Tanner, you were a warrior and will be missed greatly.


----------



## Robb2140 (Oct 21, 2006)

I always liked Tanner, his fights with Baroni were really fun as was the beating he laid on Terrell. He seemed like a cool guy who kept it real. 

A sad ending to a great story.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

Robb2140 said:


> I always liked Tanner, his fights with Baroni were really fun as was the beating he laid on Terrell. He seemed like a cool guy who kept it real.
> 
> A sad ending to a great story.


i agree people i read about that actually did meet him said that the first five minutes of talking with him u felt like he was a friend that u knew for a while...great guy


----------



## NikosCC (May 16, 2007)

*Kevin Iole Comments On UFC Being Quiet On Tanner Death*

A lot of people have accused Yahoo.com's Kevin Iole for being in Zuffa's back pocket but this post regarding the UFC not saying much about the death of Evan Tanner should tell you otherwise: 

"As of 12:30 p.m. Eastern on Tuesday, there was no official statement from the UFC on its Web site for its one-time middleweight champion, whose body was discovered in a mountainous area near San Diego after he went missing on a camping trip. 
I contacted UFC president Dana White on Monday for a response and didn’t receive an answer. Though UFC.com has a story by Thomas Gerbasi announcing Tanner’s death, there is no comment in that story from anyone connected with the UFC. 

When ex-light heavyweight champion Quinton “Rampage” Jackson was arrested in July, White was on a plane to Southern California within an hour of learning the news. UFC owner Lorenzo Fertitta or White (or both) should have acknowledged Tanner’s death with a statement on Monday. They look very bad for having seemingly ignored the tragedy. 

Hopefully, the UFC will acknowledge his passing with an appropriate tribute at its next show. It’s the least they could do."


----------



## Zender (Dec 15, 2006)

I'm surprised this has created such a storm in the manner it has. The majority of people who was into MMA while he was in his prime would (IMO opinion should) have really appreciated both Tanners style of life & fighting. He was a cool guy that I loved to see getting in there because you knew you weren't getting any half hearted crap. If you are a fan of someone, then them dying is sad & although not devastating or life changing, it still pulls on the heart strings. If people want to cry or make a shrine (maybe a bit over the top), but that's entirely up to them. Slating them & calling them stupid seems to me pretty callous & bordering on malicious.

This whole talk about people screaming his name while he wasn't fighting, if you had seen the threads when he was rumoured to be coming back, you can clearly see all the fans he had.

Btw Redrum, great post & I can totally relate to what you've said there. I'd rep you but need to spread it around 1st.


----------



## The Legend (Jun 13, 2006)

There is a tribute for him now on UFC.com only problem is I don't think it was done all that well.


----------



## Steph05050 (Jun 4, 2008)

was kinda short dont ya think


----------



## BrianRClover (Jan 4, 2008)

Man alive this sucks... I've liked Evan for years.
I was talking to my girlfriend about what an awesome fighter, and an incredible down to earth HONEST guy he was.

We started looking up some of his past fights and I realized.

Out of his 40 pro fights only 3, let me say that again, only 3 went to decision! That is the embodiment of an exciting fighter!

You will be missed Evan. RIP... and god bless his family, friends and fans.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

Well 4 actually  He won 3 and lost 1


----------

